# Hex Micro T (sunn model T clone)



## cmtd (Apr 5, 2016)

EDIT: I meant to put this in the gear forum, it was a mistake that it is in the Live performance forum

Does anyone have any experience with this amp? I recently got to play one and it blew me away. It's a 5 watt clone of a Sunn Model T. I tried emailing what I think is the builder, but have heard nothing back.

I'd love to have something like this to play with headphones or late at night. It just sounded killer with dirt/fuzz pedals in front of it.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey, that looks awesome. I don't know anything about it but I just wanted to make you aware of this incase you weren't already
CORRECT SOUND Custom - CORRECT SOUND Custom Shop
Really awesome pedal. No poweramp of course, might not be what you are after but what you said about headphones or late at night makes me think something like this may be ideal. 

I used mine into an Axe FX, or into an audio interface, into studio monitors or headphones, into an amps fx return for poweramp (higher wattage though of course), or into my PA system/axe fx monitor setup. Could be run into a small wattage poweramp for sure - of course you'd want to find something with a nice sounding power section to match the amp you are suggesting there. Does that amp have headphone capability anyway?


----------



## vansinn (Apr 5, 2016)

Pfsst.. 5 Watt. My first guitar amp was the real deal: A friggin' Sunn Model T.
Had it loading up two DIY back-loaded horns with 15" Utah speakers.
Sheez Kebab, that sound  I blame myself for ever selling it  

Ok, it's cool someone has made a useful replica, though it's missing the midrange frequency switch.
I just fail to see how a set of whatever else - 12BH7's? - can possibly deliver the sound of four RCA 6550's.


----------



## cmtd (Apr 5, 2016)

I've never had the opportunity to play through a real Model T, so I can't make a comparison. I just really liked this 5 watt amp. I play through a triple rectifier currently, so I have plenty of power available should I need it. I suppose I could always add a power amp to make the thing louder if I needed to.

Sure I'd love to get a real Model T, but $2500-3000 vs $600 for this lunchbox head is hard for me to justify.

I've been getting into fuzz/dirt pedals a lot lately, and wanted something that takes pedals well, which the triple rec does not.


----------



## vansinn (Apr 6, 2016)

Do you know which power tubes they use?

Just to notice: I'm of course a touch biased, having once had the real deal


----------



## cmtd (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm not sure. I've found it nearly impossible to find details about this amp anywhere. It just sounded great when I got to play it is all i really know.


----------

